# Chicken Coops



## cobia87 (Jun 11, 2014)

Anyone know where I may be able purchase a few chicken coops?


----------



## johnboatjosh (May 19, 2008)

Call Walter Marine in OBA. I searched high and low for some a while back and Stewart at Walter Marine is who finally helped me out. The guys who were gonna go in with me to have some dropped wound up backing out so I never bought any.


----------



## foxtrotuniform (Nov 11, 2013)

cobia87 said:


> Anyone know where I may be able purchase a few chicken coops?


Shoot me a PM or email me at the address in my profile. I might have a source for you.


----------



## Lyin Too (Aug 31, 2009)

johnboatjosh said:


> Call Walter Marine in OBA. I searched high and low for some a while back and Stewart at Walter Marine is who finally helped me out. The guys who were gonna go in with me to have some dropped wound up backing out so I never bought any.


How much were they?


----------



## spinfactor (Sep 22, 2013)

Anybody got a price yet?


----------



## Dynamic (Oct 3, 2007)

$675 for a pair deployed. $325 a coop. Plus $25 permit.


----------



## capt mike (Oct 3, 2007)

*Coops for reefs for sale*

I sell coops deployed through Walter Marine. I should have some for fall deployment (Oct). Email me at [email protected] The price Dynamic gave is correct.
Mike


----------

